# how long can shrimps survive without feeding



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

hi there,

I would like to ask for some advice as to how long can a shrimp survive in a heavily planted tank with lots of plants and moss without feeding them shrimp food... Would they be able to survive 2 weeks? 

reason im asking is because i would be taking a two week vacation this december and i am a bit worried if the shrimps would be fine... without anyone to feed them or just having them to rely on the food sources in the tank itself... 

its basically a 10 gal, heavily planted with about 40 PFRs. 

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

They'll be fine, unless you've got huge numbers of shrimp they'll survive on aufwuch for weeks and weeks. You could always throw a few beech/oak/ketapang leaves in before you go as a supplementary source of aufwuch.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... two weeks seems kind of like a stretch for me with 40 shrimps in there. The longest I have gone without feeding is 3 days when I leave for the weekends and they fight over the first bit of food I place in when I return so it seems they are really hungry.

When you leave for those two weeks will the temperature and lighting be a problem? Also, I would fill the tank water level higher as there will be at least 1 to 2 inches of evaporation if your tank will be open.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

just drop a few pellets of some shrimp food in there (the ones that dont disintegrate are better) and leave them with some leaves as suggested above. they'll be fine.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

They'll be totally fine.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

I was actually thinking of leaving about 4 almond leaves... do a 30% water change before leaving and throw in 3 shirakura shrimp tabs.... and fill the tank to the brim i guess... with the light they are all on a timer so im not too concerned about the lighting... thanks... will do a small mini observation while im still here ... i will try to starve those buggers for 2 weeks and hopefully nothing happens..


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Increase photo period slightly before trip to increase biofilm and algae in the tank.

Almond leaves should be put into the tank a week prior to leaving on your trip.

-Gordon


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

I would soak the leaves in a seperate container prior to adding them to the tank. I think 4 leaves in a 10gl will add a lot of tanins and color up your tank water. I think even one or two would be fine.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

The almond leaves will last for over a month before they disintegrate.


----------

